# 64 Tri power Automatic Trans, kickdown switch



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

What type of kickdown switch did a 1964, automatic trans, tripower use? I'm trying to figure out how to convert from a 4brl to a tripower set up, and down to this last road block. Thanks to some of the forum answers, I know later models came with a switch under the gas pedal or hung behind the pedal. But in 64, was there such a switch? Is there another type of bracket and switch for a tripower that bolts to the carbs and manifold? I've searched catalogs and resto books, and can't find much about the switch and options. 

Thanks again for all your answers and help - this forum has been a great help!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On my 4 bbl 66 the kickdown switch is on the throttle cable bracket under the dash, What type of switch do you have currently?

Also, Lokars has a tri-power bracket and they also have the kickdown assemble for the th350 and th400 but nothin for the st300;

http://www.lokar.com/pdf/lokar-catalog19.pdf


----------



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

My 64 4brl has the kickdown switch bolted to the carb. I'd love to find a switch that bolts to the tripower set up, and that can clip right back into the wiring harness. Perhaps that just too easy Thanks for the help 05GTO...any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

you may have to fab up a new bracket.


----------



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks again Rukee! I may have found a bracket for a 65, from Chicago Muscle Car parts online...waiting for response from them to see if it might fit.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are pictures of the switch and the bracket that holds the switch,


----------



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

Randy,
I cant tell from the picture, but is that the switch on the carb? Do you have any ideas on where to purchase?


----------



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

After looking at it again, it looks like it's under the dash? Activated by the gas pedal?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The bracket that holds the switch is also the backplate that fastens to the throttle cable brace thru the firewall.


----------

